# A Degree in Education



## hannahlou (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone.
We are considering our options about moving to canada and I just wanted to ask about qualifications. I have just completed a degree in education with the hope of becoming a Early years Teacher. I understand that the graduate teacher programme and the PGCE are not recognised in Canada and wondered if anyone knew what the best route would be to become qualified in Canada. I dont want to waste one year in completing my Teacher training in rthe UK for it not to be recognised in Canada so would I be better of waiting to complete the extra training in Canada ( if we get accepted of course). If this is the best option then how long would I have to do to top up to a Teaching Qualification.
Any advice qould be great.!!


----------



## DTHOMAS (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi:

You state in your post that you have an (undergaduate?) university degree in Education. This is normally enough to teach here in Canada - however, can I clear some details up with you?

1) Do you have a teachable subject (secondary ed.) or are you an elementary/primary generalist?

2) Qualified teachers in all Canadian provinces (Note: Education is the jurisdiction of the provinces - there is *no *centralised Canadian Ministry of Education nor is there a _Canadian National Curriculm_) must have a university degree in education (4 years) or an undergrad degree in a teachable subject (3-4 years) + a teaching certificate (1-2 years). Do you fall into any of these categories?

3) Correction: Most PGCEs are regognised in Ontario and Quebec (I have a PGCSE and have taught in QC for 11 years). I know three people who have PGCEs and are teaching in Ontario (grads from 1997, 1999, 2002).

4) Fact: All UK postgraduate degrees - regardless of affiliation - are recognised in Canada (i.e. most Masters level degrees add +1 to your salary scale). The dodgy ones, which are really questionable, are usually from Asia, Eastern Europe, mail-order/internet and any degree with the word _Manchester_ in the title.

5) To be sure about your certification, you will eventually need to submit your teaching credentials for a comparative authentication by the Ministry of Education of the province you intend to live (e.g. The Ontario Ministry of Education, Ministère de l'Éducation, du Loisir et du Sport du Quebec, the Education Ministry of Saskatchewan, etc.). This will cost you cash (in CAN$) and time (in CAN months). Here are some helpful links:

Education - Government of Saskatchewan

Ministère de l'Éducation, du Loisir et du Sport

Ministry of Education / Ministry of Training, Colleges, & Universities

Education - Province of British Columbia

Alberta Education

Department of Education -- Government of Nunavut

Good luck - and _ring for service!_


----------



## hannahlou (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a general Degree in education which is suitable in the UK for Primary Teaching. I have completed 3byears at a foundation degree for Teaching Assistants and have just topped it up to a BA hons in Education which has taken a further two years, this has given me at total of 360 university credits. If we move over we would be looking at British columbia.


----------



## DTHOMAS (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi:
Sounds like you've done your theory time at university. You would need to verify the compatibility of your degree with the BC College of Teachers - here are two links that may be of help to you. Good luck.

BCCT

Programs and Services for Educational Professionals - Ministry of Education - Province of B.C.


----------

